# Bodo Probst hört bei Radon auf



## woodyrp2007 (16. August 2017)

Da vermutlich nicht alle den Swoop 170 Thread lesen, stelle ich die für viele Radon-Fans wohl sehr bedeutsame Nachricht in einem eigenen Thread ein:

*Zitat von BODOPROBST: ↑

Übrigens ich werde meine Mitarbeit bei Radon einstellen. Gruß Bodo*

Ich persönlich finde diese Nachricht sehr bedauerlich, da mit Bodo doch einige sehr schöne Rahmen/Räder auf die Beine gestellt wurden und man mit ihm einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner hier im Herstellerforum hatte.
Man darf gespannt sein, wie es bei Radon nun weitergeht.


----------



## sun909 (16. August 2017)

Schade zu hören.

Hat paar tolle bikes auf die Räder gestellt und war ein kompetenter Ansprechpartner hier, der auch mal aus dem "Nähkästchen" geplaudert hat.

Wünsche dir alles Gute, Bodo!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Fabi (16. August 2017)

Und zufällig heute reißt mein Swoop 170..


----------



## Hike_O (16. August 2017)

Sehr, sehr schade! Bodos Support hier im Forum hat Radon für mich so sympatisch gemacht.
Ist es Zeit für den Ruhestand, oder macht Bodo woanders weiter?


----------



## firevsh2o (16. August 2017)

Das ist wirklich schade! Gerade die Infos von Bodo hier im Forum machten Radon sympathisch.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. August 2017)

Alles Gute Bodo !
Ich hoffe, man trifft sich mal wieder aufm Binselberg


----------



## ron101 (16. August 2017)

Ja echt schade.
Weiss zwar nicht wie alt Bodo ist, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass er in den verdienten Ruhestand gehen wird.
Hat mir bis jetzt viele tolle spassige Stunden beschert mit meinem Slide160.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Oktober 2017)

Im neuen Mountainbike-Magazin 11/2017 äußert sich Bodo selbst. Er und Radon scheinen nicht ganz glücklich auseinander gegangen zu sein.


----------



## EddyAC (8. Oktober 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Im neuen Mountainbike-Magazin 11/2017 äußert sich Bodo selbst. Er und Radon scheinen nicht ganz glücklich auseinander gegangen zu sein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 651128


Die Seele von Swoop und Slide der letzten Jahre......


----------



## rallleb (9. Oktober 2017)

Schade für Radon...
Wünsche Bodo alles Gute und 1000 Dank für das Slide 160


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Oktober 2017)

Hoffentlich kann Bodo irgendwo anders sein Carbon DH Bike umsetzen. Radon fehlte dafür wohl der Mut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (17. Oktober 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Im neuen Mountainbike-Magazin 11/2017 äußert sich Bodo selbst. Er und Radon scheinen nicht ganz glücklich auseinander gegangen zu sein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 651128



Bin gespannt, wie lang das dauert, bis der Beitrag gelöscht wird


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. Oktober 2017)

Och, so schnell löscht der Andi nichts.


----------



## der Digge (21. Oktober 2017)

Sehr schade, Bodos Support hier im Forum war für mich einer der Hauptgründe das Swoop zu kaufen


----------

